# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kryeveprat e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare

## puroshkodran

*Shpallen kryeveprat e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare*

Isopolifonia popullore, eposi i kresh nikëve, ahengu shkodran, dialektet gegë dhe toskë, muzika popullore e Shqipërisë së Mesme, mjeshtëria e prodhimit të veglave muzikore dhe vallja dropullite e vajzave, janë shpallur dje nga Ministria e Kulturës kryeveprat e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare, që do t'i paraqiten për mbrojtje UNESCOs. Të pranishëm në takimin ku u shpall gjithashtu që në sesionin e radhës së Asamblesë së Përgjithshme të shteteve palë në Konventën e Unesco-s për trashëgiminë kulturore shpirtërore, Shqipëria u zgjodh me shumicë votash anëtare e Komitetit Ndërqeveritar për katër vitet e ardhshme, ishin veç kreut të MTKRS, Ferdinand Xhaferaj, Afërdita Onuzi, specialiste etnologe, Skënder Selimi, koreograf, Mjeshtër i Madh; Vasil Tole, akademik e muzikolog, Klodian
Qafoku, muzikolog, Esat Ruka, Drejtor i Qendrës Kombëtare të Veprimtarive Folklorike; Eni Juca, Sekretare e Komisionit Shtetëror të Unescos, pranë MPJ etj. Sipas ministrit, kjo ditë ishte projektuar si takim me trashëgiminë, takim me të shkuarën, për të pasur mundësinë që të orientohemi më mirë në të ardhmen. "Kjo do të thotë se që nga viti 2011, qeveria do të përfshijë në buxhet edhe fonde për këto kryevepra", theksoi Xhaferaj. Muzikologu Vaso Tole, i pranishëm në këtë takim, tha se kjo iniciativë është një hap që dëshmon se më në fund këto vlera do të mbrohen dhe do të kenë kujdesin e shtetit, ashtu siç e kanë monumentet e tjera të trashëgimisë, pasi prej vitesh studiuesit etnomuzikologë janë përpjekur të mbrojnë në mënyrë ligjore këto pasuri qindra vjeçare shpirtërore të shqiptarëve. Edhe pse pesë vite me parë UNESCO e ka shpallur isopolifoninë labe si kryevepër të trashëgimisë gojore të njerëzimit, vetëm tani ajo dhe të tjera përcaktohen nëpërmjet kuadrit ligjor. Sipas Toles, statusi kryevepër do të thotë më shumë fonde dhe kujdes për ruajtjen e origjinaleve, dixhitalizimin e promovimin. Vendi ynë është anëtar për katër vitet e ardhshme në Komitetin Ndërqeveritar, i cili ka për detyrë të shqyrtojë dosjet për kandidaturat e vendeve për përfshirjen në listën e trashëgimisë botërore, vënien në zbatim të Konventës. Po ashtu, Komiteti Ndërqeveritar shqyrton raportet, miraton asistencën ndërkombëtare për projekte në këtë fushë etj. Sipas MTKRS, ftohen të gjitha organizatat, shoqatat, njësitë e pushtetit vendor dhe qendror të aplikojnë pranë MTKRS brenda datës 30 nëntor 2010, për projekte që synojnë ruajtjen e dukurive të mësipërme. Për nder të Ditëve të Trashëgimisë Kulturore Evropiane, në datat 1-3 tetor 2010, nga MTKRS dhe Organizatat për Zhvillim dhe Konservim në Gjirokastër do të zhvillohen festime në këtë qytet. 29 shtatori është përzgjedhur si Dita Kombëtare e Trashëgimisë, në përkujtim të Kamber Bënjës, specialist i monumenteve i rënë dëshmor në mbrojtje të tyre.

*1. Isopolifonia popullore shqiptare (e shpallur dhe nga Unesco)*
Folklor vokal, instrumental dhe koreografik. Tipologji të trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare Shpallur "Kryevepër te trashëgimisë gojore dhe shpirtërore të njerëzimit", UNESCO, 25 Nëntor 2005. IP është dukuria bazë muzikore në Shqipërinë e Jugut, e cila ndërtohet mbi parimin e këndimit të një apo disa zërave të ndryshëm solistikë, mbi një shtrat isoje të kënduar nga grup këngëtarësh. Tipet kryesore janë iso-polifonia labe, iso-polifonia toske dhe iso-polifonia çame. Iso-polifonia është 2-3 dhe 4 zërëshe, vokale, instrumentale dhe koreografike.

*2. Eposi i Kreshnikëve*
Folklor vokal, instrumental dhe koreografik. Tipologji të trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare. Cikël këngësh legjendare i shoqëruar me lahutë me në qendër dy vëllezërit Muji dhe Halili. Eposi konstatohet të këndohet në Malësinë e Madhe, Rranzat, Postribë, Shllak e Dukagjin, Nikaj Mërtur, Krasniqeja e Gashi, Bytyçi, Berishë, Has si dhe në Kosovë në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit me qendrat: Pejë,
Gjakovë, Prizren, Rahovec, Deçan, Istog e Suharekë. Sipas A. Uçit: eposi i kreshnikëve përfaqëson një kompleks poetik dhe etnokulturor. Koha e formimit të tij lokalizohet të jetë përpara dyndjes sllave në Ballkan, pra parasllav dhe paraturk. Sipas Sinanit: eposi ka vulën e përballimit të dyndjes sllave. Përgjithësisht skema e ndërtimit të vargjeve të ciklit është e mbështetur në vargjet 6, 8, 10, 14 dhe 16 rrokëshe mbështetur mbi shkallët muzikore modale diatonike me ton gjysmë ton. Eposi nuk ekziston pa muzikë. Për shumë studiues 
të eposit të kreshnikëve, vlera e tij krahasohet me eposin homerik, sagat e Skandinavisë, Kalevalën, Nilinat ruse etj. Eposi është kënduar vetëm në odat e miqve, kuvendet e burrave si dhe në festa të ndryshme, pa stimuj materialë për rapsodët. Ndër këngët e veçanta të ciklit përmendim: "Martesa e Mujit", "Fuqia e Mujit", "Orët e Mujit", "Vaji i Ajkunës", "Martesa e Halilit", "Muji e tri zanat e malit", "Halili pret Pajo Harambashin", "Orët e Bjeshkës" etj. Nga shumë studiues janë vënë re ngjashmëritë e eposit tonë me poemat homerike. Ndër ta përmendim Lambertz, Shmaus, Minna Skafte Jensen, etj.

*3. Dialektet gjuhësore: dialekti gegë dhe ai toskë*
Folklor gojor. Tipologji e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare. Mbështetur Ligjit 9048, dt. 07.04.2003 "Për trashëgiminë kulturore", folklori gojor është teksti i krijimit popullor, i pashoqëruar me muzikë, i cili lexohet ose tregohet.
*
4. Muzika popullore homofonike e Shqipërisë së Mesme*
Folklor vokal, instrumental dhe koreografik. Tipologji të trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare.
*
5. Ahengu qytetar shkodran*
Folklor vokal, instrumental dhe koreografik. Tipologji të trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare.. Ahengu shkodran është pjesë e rëndësishme e repertorit të muzikës popullore të qyteteve shqiptare të Gegërisë. Ahengu organizohet në "perde"-shkallë muzikore specifike të cilat janë gjithsej dymbëdhjetë. Në ç'do perde gjejmë një repertor muzikor, kryesisht këngë, melodi me vegla apo dhe valle të cilat ndërtohen mbi këto shkallë muzikore. Thuhet se numrat muzikorë të ahengut janë rreth 300 njësi. Ahengu fillon të kristalizohet aty nga fillimi i shek XVIII.-të. Ahengu në Shkodër ka pasur një rregull të veçantë: këngëtari duhet të këndonte këngët e ahengut njëra pas tjetrës. Ahengu bëhej natën e dasmës, ditën e martesës, mbrëmjen e kurorës deri në mëngjesin e ditës së nesërme. Ahengu shoqërohet nga formacioni i përbërë nga vegla popullore si dhe ato të importuara. Veglat muzikore përbërëse të ahengut qytetar të Shqipërisë veriore në shekullin e kaluar ishin klarinetë, saze,violinë, kavall, dajre, çapare. I shprehuri melodik i ahengut është monodik, si dhe monodi me shoqërim.

*6. Mjeshtëria e punimit të veglave muzikore popullore*
Zeje tradicionale pjesë e trashëgimisë shpirtërore kombëtare shqiptare. Mjeshtëria e punimit të veglave muzikore popullore përbën një zeje të  veçantë në pamjen e përgjithshme të zejtarisë shqiptare. Deri në momentin kur filluan të onen dyqanet e para të punimit të veglave (gjysma e dytë e shek. XIX fillimi i shek. XX), është se veglat muzikore popullore punoheshin vetë prej ç'do familjeje dhe në veçanti prej bartësve të folklorit. Në rrugë artizanale në Shqipëri kanë qënë prodhuar dhe ende prodhohen vegla si gajde, fyelli, culë dyjare, 
çifteli, sharki, lahutë, dajre, daulle, lauri, buzuk, bakllama, llahutë etj. Në shumicën e rasteve, mjeshtrat që prodhonin veglat, punonin njëkohësisht edhe për prodhime të tjera të artizanatit popullor. Profilizimi i ngushtë i mjeshtrave të prodhimit të veglave, u formua rreth fillimit të shek. XX. Edhe në Kosovë historikisht janë prodhuar çiftelitë, lahutat, fyejt, kavallet, defet, lodrat, zumaret etj. Në shek XIX,
filluan që të hyjnë në vendin tonë veglat e temperuara si violina, klarineta, fisarmonika etj, të cilat ndikuan në kufizimin e tregut të veglave të punuara në rrugë artizanale. Mbas çlirimit të Shqipërisë, në Tiranë u ngrit edhe një repart prodhimi i cili fabrikonte vegla muzikore popullore për nevojat e shtëpive të kulturës nëpër rrethe.

*7- Vallja e vajzave dropullite*
Folklor instrumental dhe koreografik. Tipologji e trashëgimisë shpirtërore të minoritetit etnik grek, pjesë e diversitetit kulturor në Shqipëri.

k.j

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*Frot mirë.

Besoj se UNESCO do të jet e gatshme që të investoi në vepra , që të rruhen dhe kultivohen!

Duhet të futen edhe vepra të tjrea që i përkasin trevave të cilat gjinden jasht kufirit administrativ te Republikes së Shqipëris.
Ka vepra që duhe të futen në Vlerat të trashëgimis kombëtare ,nëse është fjala për kombin shqiptarë.
Nëse e ka kuptimin shtetror , atëher është tjetër gjë!

Cfrë është kjo pika 7?!*

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC, U KRYMB!*

----------


## sirena_adria

Kryevepra shpirtërore shqiptare,Ahengu Shkodran, mbledh qytetarë dhe turistë

http://www.javanews.al/kryevepra-shp...e-dhe-turiste/

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Përsa i përket gjuhës apo dialekteve jam dakort! - Pasi që përfaqëson gjithë kombin ( si brënda dhe jashtë kufijve ).
por lumenjë, përrallat veriore, çingitë e Shqipërisë së Mesme, apo edhe fustanellat e Finiqit dhe Konispolit..., më duken pak të tepruara ( lokalizim që përfaqëson vet-veten ).
Kur bëhet fjale për ç'ka përfaqëson një Komb të tërë..., sigurisht flasim për nje diçka qe vërtetë "thërret" në mënyrë automaike çdo shqiptar.
Unë mendoj që, përveç gjuhës ( me varjantet e saja),  ç'ka na bashkon gjithë "planetin shqiptar" ështe Shqipja me dy krena! - Pak rëndësi ka sfondi ku qëndron......

Përshëndetje

----------

